# iTunes / iPod Problem



## kevb8ll (May 13, 2011)

Hope someone can help.

My daughter has a 4th gen nano which iTunes is now not seeing, well says not detecting properly. (It did before).

I have an ipod, 3rd gen which also didn't sync but after updating the driver, did work. 

The libaries are in seperate profiles in XP.

I tried the same for my daughter's but that didn't work.

I have a couple of questions. Can I uninstall iTunes from my daughters profile (XP) without deleting mine?

2ndly has anyone else had this problem and what did they do?

I have tried renaming the drive letter reinstalling driver.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Id your daughters profile an Admin or limited user account?

if you uninstall iTunes it will remove it from the whole computer.


----------

